# How to Host in WC3: TFT



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, I have looked around on google but I am not having too much luck figuring out how to be able to hose on WC3. I have a SpeedStream 6520 Router. What I have read is that port 6112 needs to be open in order to host for WC3. I think I have done that but it still wont work, so I am thinking it is still wrong. Would someone be able to show me how to be able to host in WC3 from basically the ground up?


----------



## Dreusx (Jul 25, 2006)

Im also trying to configure my 2wire router to let me do this also....I will let you know if I hear anything.
Im already not behind my routers firewall...... we need do something called port forwarding so it seems.....
look at your command prompt....get your default gateway and do http://xx.xx.xx.xx the x's being your gateways IP. and the configure port forwarding.....the only reason why I can't/ am having a hard time with it is because 2wire's website for their router management is so weird.....other than that I have no idea.....good luck and let me know whats up.


----------



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I found this site, http://www.portforward.com/, and it shows how to forward your router, but the problem is that they dont have my router on the site


----------



## Organisms (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Bell/Speedstream6520/Warcraft_III.htm


----------



## yeknoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, I am new to trying to host WC3 games, but I live in the dorms at my college, when I type in the http://xx.xx.xx.xx, the page doesnt even come up, and i have no idea wtf kind of networking they use. If you know anything about this please respond


----------

